# Dillon 450



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Hello all,

I am hoping to pick the brains of the Dillon turret press crowd, especially you, Horsager, I know you are a 550 guy but I certainly welcome any insight. I just picked up a Dillon rl450b turret press at a garage sale for 35.00 with alot of goodies(i think) and its like brand new and it seemed like a steal but I dont know much about turret presses. I already handload with RCBS stuff (single stage)and have been for 10 years but now I am looking to speed up my operation and turn out more ammo for my .223 and 22.250 with out loosing any quality or accuracy.

I try to be very meticulous and I weigh every charge and so on and I realized that if I use the Dillon it forces me to skip steps like cleaning primer pockets and case trimming. I will not use the turret press if I have to trade accuracy for output. I just want to know how others are using them or how I can combine the two presses to make one fast and accurate reloading process or system. BTW, what is a powder die anyway? I ordered an owners manual from them but Its not very clear to me.

Any thoughts or ideas? Do those presses have any wierd quirks I should look out for?

Thanks in advance anyone :beer:

Jaybic


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I de-prime/re-size on a single stage loader. Doing so keeps the automatic powder measurers much more accurate. This also allows you the chance to do any/all brass prep you'd normally do. I use the Dillon to seat primers, charge powder and seat bullets.

I have to admit to knowing almost nothing about the 450 so, 1st I'd call Dillon, there are several upgrades for the 450 press. I don't know what the upgrades entail, and I'm not sure if you do it yourself or send in the machine. If you have _*ANY*_ kind of trouble, call Dillon right away, their tech staff is 2nd to none.

The powder die is what their automatic powder dispenser sits on. You can get one powder die for each tool-head and then just swap the dispenser instead of buying multiple dispensers. The die is adjustable for deapth depending on what case/caliber you're loading for. You'll want a powder die for each caliber you load for, setting the powder die the 1st time can be time cosuming, however once you get them set you can just leave them, well worth the cost of extras for each caliber.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I second the call to dillon. You can ask them for a manual if you do not have one. I have a xl650 I bought the video that they sell. It was far easier to watch the darn thing and then set it up the way it should be done.

I also do my brass work on a single stage press for everything but pistol. It makes it go so much faster and then you do not have to wipe off that lube. Certain things need lube but cartridges going in to your gun do not.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I meant to add, $35 is a SCREAMING!!! DEAL!!!!! I'm jealous.


----------

